# Nissan Navara



## danielewing (Feb 24, 2009)

:newbie:Hi I am new to this forum so take it easy on me. I have just bought a 2006 Nissan Navara Aventura.Really enjoying ot so far but my Sat Nav throughs up an error regularly. It say disc error please check disc. I have cleaned the disc and still no joy. Can someone please help?


----------



## sl33py240sx (Mar 24, 2009)

mayeb the disc format isnt compatible with the cd player


----------



## Pratz (Aug 24, 2006)

Try requesting another disc. there may be glitches on the disc you have. Just a thought though, nothing substantial.


----------



## danielewing (Feb 24, 2009)

Pratz said:


> Try requesting another disc. there may be glitches on the disc you have. Just a thought though, nothing substantial.


Bought another disc and it worked for a while and then stopped working!. I think the cd lens might be dirty does anyone know how to clean it!


----------

